# Chewing Out Scabs and Tumors?!



## Maiden (Mar 9, 2012)

So, I recently noted a small tumor right above the slit where Dumbo's penis would emerge from. It wasn't a big tumor but I did have a vet look at it, he said that it wasn't likely to be hindering Dumbo in any way. I decided to keep an eye on it, you know, worry if it gets bigger or shows any other issues.

It would seem that Dumbo didn't like it. Yesterday I noted a large scab over it. That was the thee days since I first noticed the tumor. (Dumbo does not spread his legs, the vet things it's a spinal thing.) Well, today is day four and it seems Dumbo has chewed off the scab. The pictures do not do it much justice. To me, it looks deeper then it should be for just a scab.















I am unsure what to do for this hole in his belly. He doesn't seem bothered but I am worried. Unless the tumor is directly below the wound I cannot find it. For obvious reasons I do not want to stick my finger inside it. (And yes, it is deep enough to use the word 'inside.')


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Sounds like it was an abscess that drained naturally. It may look scary, but this wound must heal from the inside out. You can help keep it clean with a saline rinse and inspect it often. Everything should be just fine. =)


----------



## Possum Rat (Dec 30, 2012)

the vet ought to take another look at this! If he hasn't already.

But what CagedBird says, sounds like sound advice to me.


----------



## iHayleyNorris (Jul 28, 2012)

You might also ask your bet for some antibiotics like amoxicillin. A wound that deep is bound to grow some bad bacteria.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## iHayleyNorris (Jul 28, 2012)

*vet


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

That abscess cavity looks good and perfectly normal. In his case, make up some isotonic saline at home, then use a syringe to flush the cavity twice a day. Do this every day until it has healed up near the surface. The flushing removes any bacteria, and helps it heal, once its healed up high enuogh, then let it scab over naturally and heal and it should not recur.  I have dealt with a TON of these  Do no use ointment as that encourages surface healing, and it could heal over top of trapped bacteria which means the abscess will recur later on.


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

My girls November and Dione got into a much rougher scuffle than normal a few weeks ago, resulting in a small wound on Dione's side. It scabbed over very quickly and didn't cause her any bother but little Freyja, who is Dione's adoring best friend and bodyguard, decided to chew it off at random a couple of days later. Dione didn't appear to be in any pain, she just lay there and let Freyja do it. I'm still not sure what the purpose of the chew-removal was but the wound re-scabbed even quicker than the first time, it was smaller and looked good. It's already healed. Whatever causes ratties to do that, it doesn't seem to do any harm, at least not if you're watchful for infection and help keep it clean if needs be.


----------



## Maiden (Mar 9, 2012)

How many parts of what should I use for my solution? What ingredients and how much?


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

You can make isotonic saline by dissolving 1/4 teaspoon salt in 8 ounces of water.


----------



## Maiden (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the advise and telling me what it really was. It helped me not totally freak out for too long. ^-^

I just thought I would give a little update on his condition. The past few days have been a little crazy, I did not get the chance to saline rinse the wound, but this is what it looks like now.









At this point I think it might just be best to leave it be. (You can just barely see the scab by the second spot.)

Adding to that, he is actually a LOT more active then he has been in a few weeks now. That abscess must have really been hurting him. He even hopped about a bit. (Or at least tried to. Weak back legs.) He seems more like his regular happy healthy self now ^-^


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

It will probably come back since it didn't heal properly. Keep an eye on it.


----------



## Djalhughes (Feb 9, 2017)

Hi, I have a female rat that seems to have chewed the tumor on her side as well. I took her to the vet right before Christmas when it was a small section she chewed on the tumor and they told me there wasn't much I could do. I feel like I should at least try to clean the area or something. Any ideas?


----------

